# All drones



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I installed a package March 28. Checked it yesterday and there is a spotty laying pattern of all drones. I did see the queen, so if it was a laying worker there should be worker brood too right? I have a new queen coming tomorrow. Never had this problem, or even heard of it with a queen present.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some queens do not get mated properly so they end up being drone layers. The capped cells will be tiny bullet shaped instead of the bigger bullet shape of a correctly mated queens drone brood. The drones them selves will be smaller also.

Only the properly mated queen lays worker brood, Laying workers again have those tiny capped cells of drones.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a queen that I am replacing for just this reason. There was rough weather in the area when this queen would have been making her mating flight and I assume she didn't get mated properly.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks y'all. I got my new queen put in today. Weather is supposed to be good thru Sunday.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope you found and removed the old queen?

 Al


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

As much as I like a good cat fight, yea I removed her first!


----------

